# Why is she eating paper!?!?!



## RatsR4Life

My dumbo rat has been eating paper lately, tissue paper, toilet paper, newspaper, the shredded paper in her cage. And she isnt shredding the paper, i watched her carefully, she bites the paper multiple times, chews it in her mouth and carrys on biting and chewing. There is no dust, or bits of paper left over.

She has never done this in the time i have had her (almost a year), her diet didnt change BUT she is on CHLORAMPHENICOL PALMITATE and just after 12hours on the meds she started this behaviour and is still doing it quite frequently. Do you think its her instinct to chew absorbant material to try and get rid of the meds? Because this med can be highly toxic and shouldnt be used long term (she is on it 10days max, she is on day 5)


----------



## ration1802

I wouldn't say it's directly linked to the abs, but abs in people can certainly change appetite.

I wouldn't worry about it too much - paper can be digested. But if she's doing it in excess, keep her away from the paper she's eating.

If i remember rightly, she's on toilet paper and newspaper bedding? Perhaps change that to an old towel while you finish the course, then see how her behaviour is after it's finished.

How is she now btw?


----------



## RatsR4Life

Ration1802 said:


> I wouldn't say it's directly linked to the abs, but abs in people can certainly change appetite.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it too much - paper can be digested. But if she's doing it in excess, keep her away from the paper she's eating.
> 
> If i remember rightly, she's on toilet paper and newspaper bedding? Perhaps change that to an old towel while you finish the course, then see how her behaviour is after it's finished.
> 
> How is she now btw?


Her breathing is great and she is no longer congested. But this habbit suddenly popped up. and old towel sounds like a good idea, i just hope i can find a REALLY old towel because she likes to shred blankets/towels/clothes for bedding.


----------



## ration1802

One of mine shreds towels to pieces. Every morning I have to pick out towel strings from between his teeth :lol:


----------



## lovinmyworm

Do you have a salvation army or goodwill store? They always have towels there for like 50 cents each.


----------



## RatsR4Life

lovinmyworm said:


> Do you have a salvation army or goodwill store? They always have towels there for like 50 cents each.


yes we do, i would just feel guilty taking stuff from there because we ahve alot of homeless people here and the winter is harsh this year.


----------



## RoRo

Don't be, all the stuff sold goes to help those people. With out people buying from the salvation army or good will they would have no money to help homeless people (temp places, meal programs, free clothing). I volunteered at the Salvation Army for a few months. I know where the money goes SO BUY FROM SALVATION ARMY AND GOODWILL YOUR HELPING OUT! I just need to find one in my area LOL


----------



## RatsR4Life

ok this is driving me nuts!! this is a NEW habbit, i swear its the meds that is making her do this!!! i will find out by the end of the week because she will be finished on thursday.

She also chews paint off the side of the walls of our house and eats it! i have to exercise her by leash now.


----------

